# PHA training



## alex p (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello everyone.
  I am not new to training although all my life I must have been doing something wrong because try as I might I have never really got the rewards that I thought my effort deserved. I put this down to ignorance on my part so now that I want to start training again I was interested in the best way to train. It may be helpful first off if I say that I really want advice on PHA as I feel I really want to go down that route. But what I have is a variation on that theme. What would the benifits be of me pursuing a strategy that instead of performing a given exercise for a number of reps then preceeding straight away onto the next for a number of reps, I sort of just done a movement then straight onto another movement and  onto another movement andso on and so on.?
 A repitition in this case could be seen as for example ( and this might be a poor example though I am sure better ones are out there ) a barbell bent over row followed by a barbell bicept curl followed by a shoulder press ( palms facing toward you ) then straight into a French press  ( negative then concentric )then back down in reverse through all the movements in there negative phase.
 I can certainly see the limits to this exercise as in the weakest bodypart dictates the weight lifted but does it have any merit? think I am right in saying that this kind of routine would foster no pump to the muscles but rather a flushing of them, is that a bad thing? My desire is too add a little mass but mainly to lose fat and tone up. 
 I look forward to hearing from you all.             Thanks. Alex


----------



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)

i suggest a push/legs/pull routine   but i suggest that to everyone lol rofl. 



> My desire is too add a little mass but mainly to lose fat and tone up.


its all about Diet. go checkout the D&N forum.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 30, 2006)

for the second question about not gaining mass but toning up, i would definately recommend HOC cardio. Its a combination of intense cardio and exercises and is scientifically proven to burn more fat yet adds alot of tone to your body. Its a pattern of the 2, where u do cardio, take a break to do a high rep exercise and get up on ur feet and continue with the cardio, do another high rep exercises on ur way, continue with the cardio, and so on....

Read this http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mahler37.htm   Trust me you'll like it.

And dont eat much calories when it comes to ur diet.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)

high rep exercises dont help you tone or w/e you wanna call it...its a myth...a ghey myth


----------



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> And dont eat much calories when it comes to ur diet.


wrong if you tell him that then hes prolly gonna starve himself or eat little or no cals lol. he has decrease cals gradually.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 30, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> high rep exercises dont help you tone or w/e you wanna call it...its a myth...a ghey myth



What the hell are u talking about?? High rep exercises to great for toning.   
Remember the 100 rep squat pal??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2006)

how do high reps make you tone?

tone is a function of diet.  it has nothing to do with the rep range you work in.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 30, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> What the hell are u talking about?? High rep exercises to great for toning.
> Remember the 100 rep squat pal??


Kenwood is right this time.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how do high reps make you tone?
> 
> tone is a function of diet.  it has nothing to do with the rep range you work in.



Got that right man 

Even the IM website says 5-7 reps is the optimal rep range.

Although I personally use Gopro's P/RR/S regimen. But that's because my goal is hypertrophy.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Got that right man
> 
> Even the IM website says 5-7 reps is the optimal rep range.
> 
> Although I personally use Gopro's P/RR/S regimen. But that's because my goal is hypertrophy.


well good for you


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

Do I sense a hint of sarcasm?


----------



## kenwood (Jul 30, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Do I sense a hint of sarcasm?


maybe


----------



## PWGriffin (Jul 31, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> Kenwood is right this time.




This stood out in the thread....Thought about sigging this....


----------



## mike456 (Jul 31, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> This stood out in the thread....Thought about sigging this....


----------



## alex p (Aug 5, 2006)

Well thanks for the answers guys, I will try to dissentangle the info from the backbiting and sniping though. We have all got to help each other here guys none of us are going to compete professionally I would guess. Would it be ok if some of you directed your replies at the critique of the PHA routine? I really want to pursue this approach but dont know the best way to do it. Please keep my posts clean of sniping and just tell me if there is a web site which can inform me of this way of training


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 5, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with circuit style training.  Arthur Jones did full body failure training.

Dunno about your theories on the pump and flushing muscles though...and you can't train tone..


----------

